# Haunted Radio (12/19/18)



## hauntedradio (Jun 7, 2010)

This week on Haunted Radio, we conclude our 13th annual 'Cruel Yule' with 4 holiday themed horror songs, a review of the 1984 slasher film, 'Silent Night, Deadly Night' and Frankenstein himself, Boris Karloff will recite the story of the Grinch. All of this and so much more on the December 19 edition of Haunted Radio!!


----------

